
T-mobile: Free Unlimited Data for Pokemon GO - tdaltonc
https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/753673528981884928
======
tdaltonc
Isn't it illegal to "zero-rate" a service in the US?

~~~
wmf
It's debatable: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/02/zero-rating-what-it-
is...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/02/zero-rating-what-it-is-why-you-
should-care) (scroll down)

